# my 2 girlies!



## magster321 (Dec 4, 2007)

This is sophie and the bottom one is matilda!


























hope you like them!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

is sophie a pew or a very light colored hooded?

either way, adorable girls


----------



## magster321 (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks ! not sure what sophie is ! she is white with a very very light tan colour on her head and stripe down her back


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

VERY cute.


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

Adorable!!!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

aww cute hammock pic. my boys still dont use mine


----------



## magster321 (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks 

i must admit - they go through fazes with the hammocks - they will use them for weeks - then chew the lot it one night!! ha ha! drives me mad!!


----------

